# Good websites for property hunting



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Hi all 
I have been a member for a while but we're looking at the possibility of moving to Cyprus once again.
While we are considering our options,Can anyone please recommend websites where we can look at properties to buy or long term rent.

Thank you 
Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

xpeterpx said:


> Can anyone please recommend websites where we can look at properties to buy or long term rent.
> 
> Thank you
> Pete


To rent long term in the Paphos area, try Smatrentz or Fine Homes Cyprus

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property

Property for Long Term Rent in Paphos, Cyprus

To buy in the Paphos area, try Parker Barnes or Elysian Fields

Parker Barnes - Property in Cyprus

Villas for sale in Paphos

For an idea of prices and properties across Cyprus, try Buy Sell Cyprus

Property Search - Cyprus property for sale, seafront properties, luxury investments in paphos, limassol, famagusta, larnaca, nicosia


----------



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the information I'll take a look.


----------



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Just out of interest do the rental prices generally tend to be cheaper for longer term rental?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are looking for medium term, eg. 6 months you will probably pay more than a years contract. However even if you agree to 2 years you probably won't get it for much less than a years rental.
Also its good to remember that as much a you like the look of a place, once you move in it might not really be what you want so not a good idea to commit to longer than a year initially.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

We have an excellent relationship with Dino at Buy Property in Cyprus, Cyprus Property for Sale - they found us a great place to rent in Kissonerga, as well as a very nice office in Paphos.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Driving around Pissouri we often see 'For Rent' signs on properties with numbers to call, perhaps have a drive to a few places you like and see what is available for rent??? 

It's worth noting that some websites are not kept up-to date so you might end up disappointed in the end. Driving to a few places will show that these properties are available.

Just an idea!


----------

